# What colour would suit her?



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

How about this one?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you all have the coolest browbands. I've never seen those available in the US.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I use pink on my bay and think it looks beautiful! Not a super bright pink, just a baby pink. Fits some people but others think it looks little girly, so I guess whatever you like! Silver trim would look gorgeous!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Red, purple, or blue would look gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I see your also in NZ  Have you looked at 'The Bridle Buffet' facebook page? https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Bridle-Buffet/459345190760809 All their stuff is gorgeouuusss. I think like, light pink stones would like amazing on your cutie!

They have this double wave pink stone one available  I don't know her sizing and what kind of bridle she has but I think she'd look super pretty.


----------



## SparkleDust (Dec 9, 2014)

I think gold would look magnificent


----------



## LopinKing (Sep 20, 2014)

Bays look great in red!  or a dark green!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

If it were me: A rich red or a rich green, with that colour bay. Sometimes, it can also be really neat to have a white browband and ride with a white saddle blanket - or conversely, with a black or plain leather browband and a black saddle blanket.


----------

